
Deep Learning Glossary - dennybritz
http://www.wildml.com/deep-learning-glossary/
======
sjbase
Very cool. I wish stuff like this was more common & easier to find for other
emerging domains.

On the topic of completeness & accuracy: have you considered open-sourcing the
content?

~~~
vonnik
Denny's glossary is fantastic.

Ours is a bit older, and it's open-source:
[http://deeplearning4j.org/glossary.html](http://deeplearning4j.org/glossary.html)

[https://github.com/deeplearning4j/deeplearning4j/blob/gh-
pag...](https://github.com/deeplearning4j/deeplearning4j/blob/gh-
pages/glossary.md)

Work in progress...

Also, here's a great glossary on reinforcement learning:

[http://www-anw.cs.umass.edu/rlr/terms.html](http://www-
anw.cs.umass.edu/rlr/terms.html)

